
Good IRC channels? - fv3y
Hi, I&#x27;ve been trying to find some interesting IRC channels to hang out in. What are some of your guys favourites?
======
mindcrime
On Freenode.net there are a few good ones.

#hn is, well, HN. But nobody ever really seems to discuss anything, so most of
the traffic is just a bot that posts new links that show up on HN. Still, no
reason in principle people couldn't discuss things there. Possibly they would
if more people were in the channel?

#startups - populated by a lot of HN users, but the discussion is pretty
random, and not necessarily limited to (or even often) about things you see on
HN.

##machinelearning - fairly low volume, but pretty focused on ML

#ml-ot - for off-topic discussion / idle chit-chat, vaguely related to machine
learning.

#ai - very low volume, but good every now and again, in spurts

##agi - even lower volume, so please join and contribute if you're interested
in Artificial General Intelligence!

#cyberpunk - cyberpunks

#postcyberpunk - postcyberpunk

#tensorflow - tensorflow

#wikidata

#swig - Semantic Web Interest Group

##cypherpunk

etc.

~~~
fv3y
Thanks man. These look really good.

